# St. John's, Newfoundland.



## Island513 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello,

A newly formed SAD support group is available to you in the St. John's vicinity. 
There is no age limit and you may choose to remain anonymous.

We are here to let you know that you aren't alone and that there are others able to relate/understand to your struggles with Social Anxiety Disorder. It also can be a great way to hang-out and possibly make new friends.

You can send an inquiry through the site or by e-mail for further details on meeting schedules or any questions you may have.

[email protected]

Thank you and we look foward to hearing from you.


----------

